# Another Question



## msmarin (Jun 22, 2009)

Any thoughts on Wilson 1911 pistols ? We all know that they are expensive, but what about the gun. Also Kimber Custom II vs Gold Match II. BTW, I'm new to this forum and the response has been very helpful. Thanks to you all.
Mark


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I had the good fortune of renting one at my range a few months ago. I've only fired a few 1911's in my time and am actually in the market to get my first one. But boy oh boy, that Wilson was pretty sweet. I'm not sure if it was $3,000 sweet, but it felt extremely tight and solid and was an absolute tack driver. It was more accurate than I was. I shot a 2 inch grouping (the entire magazine) from 7 yards, my best ever and since. 

But again, is it worth $3,000? Probably not. But it is a fine piece of machinery, to be sure.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you shop around you can find great deals on used Wilsons, I bought a Wilson Bobtailed Professional for $1750 shipped on one of the 1911 forums, if it saw 100 round prior I'd be surprised. IMHO they are probably in the top four where major manufactures are concerned, the others being Les Baer, Ed Brown, and Nighthawk Custom, the Baers cost a little less, but EB and Wilson make some damn fine firearms and have a wider variety of finish options. 

Regarding Kimber, they make good guns for the most part, but in all honesty, they are the last 1911s that I would buy, I've had 3 out of 4 need work, and not just minor fluff and buff stuff. The Kimbers that run, run great, the ones that don't will make you want to slit your wrists.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

> The Kimbers that run, run great, the ones that don't will make you want to slit your wrists.


That's the truth.


----------

